# Club Intrawest is renamed "Embarc-by Diamond Resorts International"



## cd5 (May 3, 2016)

INTRODUCING "EMBARC"

Find Wonder in Travel

Back in 1994, Club Intrawest was founded as a way for skiers to vacation at Blackcomb Mountain, year after year. Since then, the collection of resorts has grown to include a more diverse range of destinations and activities. It took more than ten years to conceive, build and open the nine locations. Those members who joined in the early '90s likely never imagined their vacation club would evolve as it did. It takes vision, patience and an adventurous spirit to keep growing and changing.

That brings us to today and the next chapter for your club, and we are excited to announce that moving forward, Club Intrawest will be known as Embarc™ by Diamond Resorts International®.

Embarc reflects that exhilaration we all feel as we look forward to our next vacation along with the anticipation of new adventures and unforgettable experiences. It is also the start of one of the most important journeys in your life – a commitment to regularly scheduled vacations. Embarc offers you a path to more meaningful connections and the opportunity to embrace cherished memories with family and loved ones.

In the next three months you will see updates to resort collateral, signage and digital assets. The Embarc Member website will be launching soon - watch for more details in your inbox. While the name has changed, you still share ownership of the same beautiful resorts, from Whistler to Zihuatanejo. The same great team is waiting to greet you upon arrival, clean your Vacation Homes and host fun events for mini-members.

Embarc is poised for continued success, as our exciting vacation journey continues with Diamond Resorts International®.

We look forward to seeing you at an Embarc resort soon.

Sincerely, 
Your Embarc Membership Team

Club Intrawest Suite 326, 375 Water Street, Vancouver, BC Canada V6B 5C6
© Copyright 2016 Diamond Resorts Holdings, LLC. All rights reserved. Any unauthorized duplication will constitute an infringement of copyright and will be a violation of applicable state, federal and international laws.
Privacy Policy


----------



## youppi (May 3, 2016)

Ugly name but this name is already used elsewhere.

http://www.embarcchicago.org/
https://www.bronchiectasis.eu/
https://www.embarc.org/
http://www.embarciowa.org/
http://embarc.utsouthwestern.edu/
https://redcrossitsupport.zendesk.c...5-Using-the-EMBARC-Learning-Management-System
http://embarcstudio.com/
http://www.embarc.eu/
http://www.embarc.co.jp/
...


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

Here we go.....  :rofl:


----------



## WBP (May 3, 2016)

Who would have ever thought that our Club was so vulnerable that it could (1) be sold out from right under us, without a vote of the membership, (2) the contract for management of the Club, and it's resorts could be changed, without a vote of the membership, and (3) the name of our Club could be changed to become a billboard for Diamond Resorts, without a vote of the membership?

A lesson learned in carefully reading and understanding the documents that support the basis for a timeshare, before diving into a purchase. In truth, I read every page of the Club Intrawest documents in 1995, and was so swayed by the Club Intrawest sales presentation, that my guard was obviously down when I read those documents.


----------



## rhonda (May 3, 2016)

cd5 said:


> Back in 1994, Club Intrawest was founded as a way for skiers to vacation at Blackcomb Mountain, year after year. Since then, the collection of resorts has grown to include a more diverse range of destinations and activities. It took more than ten years to conceive, build and open the nine locations. *Those members who joined in the early '90s likely never imagined their vacation club would evolve as it did.* It takes vision, patience and an adventurous spirit to keep growing and changing.
> 
> That brings us to today and the next chapter for your club, and we are excited to announce that moving forward, Club Intrawest will be known as Embarc™ by Diamond Resorts International®.
> 
> ...


Mini-members?  So not only is there a name change but you've been demoted from "members" (c1994) to "mini-members" (c2016)?  What a strange term ...

EDITED TO ADD:  Oh, wait.  Could the term 'mini-members' refer to the youth?  Is this lingo already well defined w/in the CI Community?  Even so, there are only fun events planned for the youth and not for _all guests_?


----------



## cd5 (May 4, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Mini-members?  So not only is there a name change but you've been demoted from "members" (c1994) to "mini-members" (c2016)?  What a strange term ...
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  Oh, wait.  Could the term 'mini-members' refer to the youth?  Is this lingo already well defined w/in the CI Community?  Even so, there are only fun events planned for the youth and not for _all guests_?



Who knows? We haven't been with DRI for very long yet but anything is possible...Who would have thought "Embarc" would become a resort's name...


----------



## tashamen (May 5, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Mini-members?  So not only is there a name change but you've been demoted from "members" (c1994) to "mini-members" (c2016)?  What a strange term ...
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  Oh, wait.  Could the term 'mini-members' refer to the youth?  Is this lingo already well defined w/in the CI Community?  Even so, there are only fun events planned for the youth and not for _all guests_?



Yes, "mini-members" refers to kids.  I always think of Mini Me when I see that!


----------



## WBP (May 7, 2016)

If you are a Club Intrawest member, please go to:

http://citheownersgroup.wix.com/home

And register for access to important information about your Club Intrawest membership (that is not censored by Club Intrawest or Diamond Resorts).

My bet, you're in for a very surprising awakening.

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2016)

are the resorts themselves changing names?


----------



## WBP (May 7, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> are the resorts themselves changing names?



That's a very good question, Brian, I will go to the Club website and see if I can figure that out.

If Diamond Resorts is consistent, I would speculate yes, as they appear to be using every reference to the former Club Intrawest as a billboard for their Diamond Resorts tagline.


----------



## cd5 (May 7, 2016)

We've been told that each resort will be known as "Embarc-Tremblant", "Embarc-Whistler" etc. and let's not forget the kicker "by Diamond Resorts International"


----------



## youppi (May 7, 2016)

cd5 said:


> We've been told that each resort will be known as "Embarc-Tremblant", "Embarc-Whistler" etc. and let's not forget the kicker "by Diamond Resorts International"



From coast to coast, Embarc at Tremblant and Debarc at Whistler.


----------



## youppi (May 10, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> are the resorts themselves changing names?



Yes. https://www.diamondresorts.com/Canadian-Resorts


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2016)

ah thanks, ill start renaming these!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 12, 2016)

I'd wait to start renaming the CI resorts.

They will get renamed by DRI soon BUT it will take some time before it trickles down to most people  So I'd wait

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 12, 2016)

cd5 said:


> We've been told that each resort will be known as "Embarc-Tremblant", "Embarc-Whistler" etc. and let's not forget the kicker "by Diamond Resorts International"



So ... if there's a deedback program for the nee Intrawest Properties, we should call it the Disembarc program??


----------



## cd5 (May 12, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So ... if there's a deedback program for the nee Intrawest Properties, we should call it the Disembarc program??



In French we would call that "l'humour noire"...


----------

